# Error: The folder could not be found..



## joemontana57 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have 8,000 images in a folder on an external drive. I've imported them into lightroom. I can use windows explorer and see them in the external drive and they show up in lightroom. 

1.I shot them all on a very high iso (I do dog agility photography in darkish horse barns)

2.Therefore, I need to run NR on them all. 

3.What I've done for years is, in the Develop module, get *one* image the way I want it then press CTRL-A to select the rest, then press Sync to past the settings on the remaining 7,999 images. 

However, tonight I've done that but when I press sync it gets up about 7% done, then I get an error message "the folder could not be found"

The single image will have NR applied to it, but I can't do it for the other 8,000 images one by one...

Any assistance? Should I delete them from LR and then reimport?

Joe


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2016)

Does LR show the images as missing?  Did Windows OS change Drive letters on you?   If there are no missing images in LR and the folders are present in LR, check the available free space on the C:\ drive  (Where the Temp folder is located).  LR needs to create Temporary intermediate files to stage the NR.  You could have simply run out of room. 
What version of LR are you running and how much RAM is installed and how many cores are available in your CPU? 

If you are bound by memory constraints, Doing the job  in smaller batches of around 500 images might be what you need to do to complete all 8000.


----------



## joemontana57 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lr doesn't show the images as missing. At least, it doesn't say so. 
How would I tell if windows has changed drive letters on me?
I have almost a gigabyte of free space on the c: drive, do I don't think that's the issue.

I'm running LR CC. 16 gigs of ram, and an i7 processor with 4 cores. 

this number of images isn't anything new. I've done this for years but never had this problem.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2016)

joemontana57 said:


> number of images isn't anything new. I've done this for years but never had this problem.


Screen Shots??


----------



## joemontana57 (Oct 21, 2016)

Cletus thank you for your suggestions, but I just decided heck with it. I just decided to remove all the images from LR then give it another go..


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't think that was a very good 'solution'. If Lightroom suddenly can't find that folder, then the most likely explanation is that there was a hardware problem. That external disk was temporarily not available. Maybe a faulty USB-cable, maybe the disk is close to failing.


----------



## claytoncwmiller (Oct 21, 2016)

joemontana57 said:


> Lr doesn't show the images as missing. At least, it doesn't say so.
> How would I tell if windows has changed drive letters on me?
> I have almost a gigabyte of free space on the c: drive, do I don't think that's the issue.
> 
> ...


If your systems C: drive is 1TB and you have 1GB of free space on it that is likely your issue. Most types of systems and environments require at least 10-20% total disk space be left free for normal functionality. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

